# Bradford pear fruits



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a variation of the Bradford pear, actually one on either side of our driveway. There are little "pears" being dropped all over and while I would never let Mr. Darcy make a meal of it, I was wondering if his gobbling one or two would be a problem.

I looked it up and found this information. Do any of you have any experience with this or other information? 

Mr. Smarty Plants - Are Bradford pear fruits poisonous to dogs?


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Do the fruits have seeds in them? None of our Bradford pears ever had those. Ehhh I guess it's because they were the fruitless variety. Have you cut one open? I bet they would be hard to constantly pick up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

All seeds of any fruit (apple, peach, pears) are poisonous or so I've heard so they are immediately discarded in a safe container at our house. I have fed and my dogs love pears, apples, peaches, bananas, berries of all varieties, etc. Grapes and raisins are a no no, though.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have two Bradford pears smack in the middle of my fenced in yard and yes, the fruit falls in the fall. 
Dachsi, my dachshund is the only one that makes a snack out of the fallen fruits because I cannot pick them all up as they fall - but the birds do get most of them. Dachsi is still alive and no problems three years of eating those. I guess not poisonous.

There are no seeds in those little fruits, they are not actual pears.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> I have two Bradford pears smack in the middle of my fenced in yard and yes, the fruit falls in the fall.
> Dachsi, my dachshund is the only one that makes a snack out of the fallen fruits because I cannot pick them all up as they fall - but the birds do get most of them. Dachsi is still alive and no problems three years of eating those. I guess not poisonous.
> 
> There are no seeds in those little fruits, they are not actual pears.


I didn't think they had seeds. I was not quite sure though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, Christa. Like I say, I won't let him feast on them because he'll be on a leash; we'll be leaving to take a walk. I was afraid if he got ONE, he would die. I had him out there a few days ago and he zeroed in one them. I took him back up towards the garage. 

Maybe I should wrap him in bubble wrap for the rest of his life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I checked the ASPCA's toxic plant and food list, but did not see Bradford Pears listed. 

However, I wouldn't let him eat the seeds to be safe. 

My two eat a variety for fruits and veggies, but I make sure they don't eat any seeds.

I found an article on Southern Living that says the small pears do have seeds. 

Here's the link:

http://thedailysouth.southernliving.com/2009/03/13/bradford-pear/


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

There are flowering Bradford pear trees, that just flower in the spring, produce no pears.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, they are flowering trees, but in the fall they have these little fruits that look more like brown looking cherries on them without the pit of course. 
Like I said, Dachsi eats them every year and he is still alive and kicking. But, yes, I would not purposely let Mr. Darcy eat any. 
My fruits are all gone, we have a lot of birds come through.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay,that is what I had.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Never mind, does not pertain.


----------

